# Any good YouTube channels for synthesizers?



## yusir (Aug 21, 2022)

I am trying to study some sound designs with classical synthesizers and I wonder is there a good study material source? such as explaining the sound track of some movies or games and what did the composers use to achieve that sound?


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 21, 2022)

While I don't know about a dedicated channel discussing synth-based soundtracks in-depth, you could check out Doctor Mix. The guy who runs it is passionate about vintage equipment and has a ton of original gear. Recently, I skimmed through his video discussing the sounds that Kraftwerk used on their legendary album "The Man-Machine" from 1978. IIRC, he was also analyzing some other popular synth-based albums, including Vangelis' music for "Blade Runner".

The host can be a bit over-enthusiastic if you ask me, but it's a fun channel to watch from time to time...


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2022)

Venus Theory
Hainbach
Dan Worrall
Starsky Carr
Alex Ball

And this entire series:


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 21, 2022)

This chap has been systematically breaking down and remaking many of my favourite electronica albums from the 90's. Really interesting, and shows just how little there is to most tracks.



https://www.youtube.com/c/GyuBeats


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 21, 2022)

The Synths Sounds Of... by Reverb came to mind:





Spoiler





 / 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1IHe56nBaQ]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTpIqVw37ys


----------



## zzz00m (Aug 21, 2022)

Junkie XL -_ "Tom Holkenborg, aka Junkie XL, is a Grammy nominated multi platinum producer, musician, composer and educator whose versatility puts him on the cutting edge of contemporary music, and whose thirst for innovation is helping to reimagine the world of composition."_



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCor9SN3lpO-BT2aBvAwBptw


----------



## zzz00m (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## zzz00m (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## yusir (Aug 21, 2022)

Thank you all for the replies,these are very useful videos.


----------

